
In severe crises, governments base their decisions on what other countries do - giardini
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/08/10/2010625117
======
boxed
...except Sweden.

As a fan of science I like this: we do need to try new things. As a citizen of
Sweden I don't like this because our novel ideas are often worse than the
established way and when the ideas fail we don't go back to the previous
model.

Our school system is still broken, while Finland took all the good from our
experiment-without-a-control (and performed their own crazy experiments that
lucked out) and now have the best education system in the world. One would
think Sweden would copy them. But nope.

~~~
dangus
If you’re looking for a positive, at least your country’s leadership isn’t
taking advice from a television pillow salesman.

